# Proper PPE Is Hot



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I mean. Hair still gonna get in the way.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Smokey eye shadow would probably work better with firefighter turnout gear. Just sayin,

:lol:


----------

